# Huh? 2 days late, cramps, no period?



## cupcake295

I usually only get cramps during my period, but this month I'm two days late and have had cramping for the last three. I think I might have ovulated a little late this month (based on temps), so might be implantation? Pregnancy test this morning was negative. Ideas?


----------



## WantaBelly

Cramping could be Implantation and if thats the case your body needs time for the HCG to build up enough to show on a test, I say wait a couple days and test again. Good Luck Shugar!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I agree, retest with FMU in a few days... Good Luck hun... Get that :bfp:


----------



## oneway

I am also two days late at 16 dpo. i got a BFN this morning. I don't know what to think. I posted my symptoms here: https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/525049-testing-tomorrow-feb-1-a-6.html#post8980165


----------



## xsadiex

I'm the same although my period is now 5 days late! I've had loads of pre period symptoms too, now they've pretty much gone, my bbs arent sore anymore and I had TMI loads of random EWCM yesterday and now loads of super-watery cm, I've tested and it's BFN, so I'm testing again in a few days, such a painful wait!


----------



## Charlotte23

I am with you ladies. Was due AF 31-1st and still no appearance. I sometimes get cramps or slight pains in my stomach and go to the toilet a lot more but I cant think of anything else except, this may seem weird but, I sneeze all the time?


----------



## cupcake295

I'm thinking maybe it's just stress. It's been a really stressful month for me at work, and I think I ovulated late, so maybe it's just pushing period late too. But still with cramps on time. Apparently that can happen!


----------



## WantaBelly

Keep us posted because we are all rootin for ya!!\\:D/


----------



## cupcake295

Did a test tonight, it's faint, but i'm pretty sure it's positive!


----------



## WantaBelly

cupcake295 said:


> Did a test tonight, it's faint, but i'm pretty sure it's positive!

I will quietly say ( Congratulations !) Is there anyway you can post a pic? I am at that stage of wondering if I'm having line eye or I actually see something on my tests so I have this crazy obsession with looking at other peoples ;)


----------



## 122910

same here.. im 2 days late now, im having cramps for 2 days and a feel like i had a diarrhea everyday. weve been trying to have baby since august this year. i dont know if my menstruation is late of if im pregnant. but im still waiting because i dont actually have the symptoms...so i just have to wait for a little longer


----------



## wallflower27

last year I got pregnant but they had to do a D&C. Now We wanted to wait and try in January 2013 but we had sex on the week of ovulation and now Im 2 days late and having cramps, Im a little paranoid cause last time I was pregnant i was late and having cramps all week long, Im scared I dont want to misscarige again, Im thinking of going to a place where they offer free pregnancy test. Im scared!!


----------



## Ms11b

@wallflower .. Same here too .. 2dys late + cramps , lower back ache, moody .. All dis r off and on. Lil twinges on my lower left abdomen too .. No Af yet, tested 10mins ago .. Bfn .ll test again on saturday, dts 2dys frm nw ..


----------



## wallflower27

I went today to a women clinic and they told me to wait a week and come back for a test, I just dont want to go thru that again!!! so next Thursday im going!!!!!!


----------



## wallflower27

Have you tested!!?


----------



## Sweets91

Hi I'm a little late but same situaition! AF was due around 12/13 and now it's Monday 15 and still no period. I'm too scared to test because of the disappointment lol: I'm the same I never have cramps before only during but this time I have been cramping since the 10th and still no period! Does it sound hopeful? Or could I just be late even though I'm never late my body could be playing tricks on me? Dxx


----------



## hunnybun

Hey everyone, I'm in the same situation. I am late and having cramps as if af is about to start, but nothing has appeared so far. My boobs are really sore and definitely feel bigger! Feeling generally yucky! I did a test yesterday& this morning but all BFN. I'm not sure what to think right now. Had 2 miscarriages in the last 6months so really hoping this is our time. Sweets it definitely sounds hopefully- we're not out until the horrible witch arrives! When are you planning on testing?


Baby dust to everyone xx


----------

